# Anal gland issues: is there any way to prevent this?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha is the first golden we have had with anal glad issues. He has had to have his anal glands expressed three times and he is only 10 months old!!!

The vet really had no answers and said we should come in every month to get them expressed! Couldn't this make them less likely to express on their own or even leak?

Sasha's anus was very red and sore also so the vet gave us a spray to soothe his bottom till it feels better in a few days.

Any help would be appreciated. He eats a good food..I wonder if giving fiber treats would help?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Our Smooch used to have to have her anal glands expressed by the groomer, but I would say at the most she only expressed them a couple of times a year.

Sorry, I don't know much on this topic. Does Sasha have lots of fur around his anus, that might be trapping excement and irritating his bottom?
I googled and found lots on the anal glands, and it says they can be removed, too, if problems keep occuring.

http://www.dr-dan.com/analsac.htm

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4TSNA_enUS370US370&q=Dog+Anal+glands


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oakley was doing it alot when he was on Fromm's it has lessened alot now that i switched (wellness LBP) . It still happens prob once a week esp in the car!! i wish i knew what caused it too, but i would tend to think from experience its food related as well


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I believe diet can help. I have heard that a raw diet will help to eliminate the issue. It has to do with the consistency of the bowel movement. The firmer it is the less likely for this problem to occur. Almost all dogs on a raw diet have a VERY firm and quite hard poop on raw. I have never had to have any of my dogs anal glands expressed but do know of non-raw fed siblings/offspring that have.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

No his fur isn't causing it. I may try giving him treats with fiber like metamucil wafers which we gave Selka when he was on morphine.

I'd hate for him to have surgery to have them removed but I sure don't want him to have to deal with this every month!

Sasha hasn't been smelly at all or scooting.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I really don't know alot about feeding a raw diet.. I need to look into it and discuss with DH. Thanks Hank.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Chester used to have anal gland issues until a vet told us to put a small sprinkle of bran in his meal each day and whooppee..he now empties everything himself and he hasnt had to have them emptied even once since. I believe mashed cooked carrot may help too but try bran if you can get it. Such a simple natural solution and such a happier dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

What does your vet think about changing his diet?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He really didn't say much (not my regular vet) so I think I am going to add bran or fiber. His salmon food is so healthy and makes his coat gorgeous, I don't want to change.

Is pumpkin good too for making stool more solid?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, pumpkin is a good source of fiber. Just give a dollop, as too much can work to make stools loose. Or cooked sweet potato is good too. I would be leary of having him expressed so often, and certainly to have them removed... I think that could lead to other issues. I'm going to have to read up on it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My great pyrenees had a period of about 6 months where we were at the vet every 4 - 6 weeks. I started to give 2 - 3 shredded wheat pieces of cereal a day and the problem went away. This was on the advice of a big great pyr breeder.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Might be some underlying cause apart from diet.
The same happened with Cooper at around that age. We had to have his gland expressed twice in a month! So, I talked to the vet annd she said that sometimes there are small recurrent infections in the area. As she was giving him antibiotics for another issue, she told me that they would also help with hs glands. And it was true! He has never had any problems again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am going to try more fiber and see if that helps.. I'll try the shredded wheat.. sounds easy! Are you talking the small ones?
I would think the big shredded wheat would be too much. : )


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Good luck with the fiber, that was what I was going to suggest!!

Hank has a point about raw diets - both of my dogs always have extremely small firm poops and have never needed to have their glands manually expressed, but I understand a raw diet isn't for everyone.

Adding a little more fiber to his diet may make all the difference in the world. A large spoonful of pumpkin in his meals or a shredded wheat square would be a good place to start.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Debles said:


> I am going to try more fiber and see if that helps.. I'll try the shredded wheat.. sounds easy! Are you talking the small ones?
> I would think the big shredded wheat would be too much. : )


 
The little ones - they love them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have lots of pumpkin now but when I get groceries I'll get the shredded wheat! Thanks!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I wrote a whole article on anal glad issues for Whole Dog Journal last year. You can look it up on their website... or email me at StephanieColman (at) sbcglobal (dot) net. I researched and found several tips and suggestions.


----------



## Gator (Nov 2, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> My great pyrenees had a period of about 6 months where we were at the vet every 4 - 6 weeks. I started to give 2 - 3 shredded wheat pieces of cereal a day and the problem went away. This was on the advice of a big great pyr breeder.


I give Holly three or four small squares daily and she hasn't had a case of "slammy butt" for months - it was never a big problem for her and now, with the shredded wheat, it is nonexistent. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

This is why a raw diet is so important over dry food. The raw uncooked bones and fiber help with expressing the glands.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

AmbikaGR said:


> I believe diet can help. I have heard that a raw diet will help to eliminate the issue. It has to do with the consistency of the bowel movement. The firmer it is the less likely for this problem to occur. Almost all dogs on a raw diet have a VERY firm and quite hard poop on raw. I have never had to have any of my dogs anal glands expressed but do know of non-raw fed siblings/offspring that have.


 
This is what I also find about the firm poop with the raw diet. Nothing mushy here.


----------

